# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Nhật Thu ‘lột xác’ với âm nhạc

## tungnc273

*Nhật Thu ‘lột xác’ với âm nhạc**Top 5 Sao Mai điểm hẹn 2008 làm mọi người bất ngờ khi xuất hiện trong minishow ra mắt album đầu tay “It’s Shu time” tối 9/9 tại Hà Nội. Từ cô gái hát rock nhỏ bé, Nhật Thu vụt trở nên quyến rũ, mặn mà, cả trong nhan sắc và giọng hát.*>>ao mua thu 2011
Tại Sao Mai điểm hẹn, Nhật Thu từng được đánh giá có chất giọng ấn tượng và giàu nội lực, nhưng trong một cuộc thi tìm kiếm ca sĩ thị trường, một người hạn chế về sắc vóc như Nhật Thu lộ nhiều điểm yếu. Ở Nhật Thu, khán giả dễ nhìn thấy niềm đam mê âm nhạc và thương cho cô gái nhỏ với cách biểu diễn còn vụng về. Gần 3 năm sau cuộc thi, cái tên Nhật Thu ít được nhắc đến trên các sân khấu ca nhạc cũng như các phương tiện truyền thông đại chúng.


Nhật Thu thể hiện bài hit “Dù là lần cuối”.
>>gia vang sjc hom nay


Vì thế, nhiều người bất ngờ khi Nhật Thu trở lại bằng một album được đầu tư tới hơn trăm nghìn USD. Phim ca nhạc với hai bài hát độc quyền của nhạc sĩ Phương Uyên được quay công phu, sang trọng trong tòa lâu đài lớn, lấy ý tưởng nữ chiến binh từ hành tinh xa xôi có cuộc tình đẹp, buồn với chàng hoàng tử trái đất. Khi đưa lên mạng, phim đã được giới trẻ đón nhận nồng nhiệt. Những ca sĩ trẻ như Đinh Mạnh Ninh, Hoàng Hải, Minh Quân đều tỏ ý ngạc nhiên trước sự đột phá mới của cô ca sĩ mang nickname ‘Shu’.
Trong hai tiếng diễn ra minishow, ngoài phần giới thiệu tới khán giả bộ phim ca nhạc của mình, Nhật Thu còn hát live hai ca khúc _Lạc bước_, _Dù là lần cuối_ và có phần trình diễn ấn tượng y như trong clip. Với mỗi bài hát, Nhật Thu lại mang đến một phong cách khác, khi mạnh mẽ bí ẩn, khi dịu dàng mềm mại kiêu sa.
>>chuyen la 24h


Phong cách mềm mại, ngọt ngào khác hoàn toàn với Nhật Thu cách đây 3 năm ở Sao Mai Điểm hẹn 2008.


>>tin nhanh trong ngay
Vẫn chiều cao hạn chế (Nhật Thu tự ti từng muốn đi kéo dài chân) nhưng ngoại hình thon gọn, cộng thêm sự thay đổi về kiểu tóc, cách ăn mặc khiến cô trở nên cá tính nhưng quyến rũ. Vẫn giọng hát khàn đặc trưng, nhưng Nhật Thu đã khắc phục được thói quen lấy hơi sai, nhả chữ chậm để phù hợp hơn với dòng nhạc cần nhịp và nhanh của Phương Uyên.
>>tin moi nhat trong ngay
Ngoài sự hỗ trợ của êkíp với những tên tuổi như Bone Hồ, Phương Uyên, Jenny Trang Lê, Kelly Bùi…, điều chủ yếu làm nên thay đổi của Nhật Thu là sự cố gắng của chính cô. Một mình vào Sài Gòn để đến thu ở phòng thu Phương Uyên, có những hôm vừa đến đã bị “sư phụ” đuổi vì hát không đạt, Nhật Thu trở về khách sạn, kiên trì tự tập cho đến khi thấy đạt thì gọi điện xin đến thu tiếp. Chưa từng học nhảy, cô phải tập luyện không nghỉ trong ba ngày để có thể thông thạo điệu tango, phục vụ cho việc quay clip. Thậm chí, khi chiếc áo chiến binh với những đầu sắt nhọn đâm vào người chảy máu, Nhật Thu vẫn không một tiếng kêu than.
>>vang sjc 


Nhạc sĩ Phương Uyên (phải)cao hứng lên sân khấu song ca cùng học trò trong ca khúc “Giấc mơ không chỉ là giấc mơ”. Đây là ca khúc Nhật Thu chọn đầu tiên nhưng cũng là ca khúc cuối cùng được hoàn thành trong album, vì Phương Uyên rất khắt khe, bắt cô chỉnh sửa từng ly từng tí.
>>tin nhanh trong ngay


Đáp đền cho những nỗ lực của Shu là sự ghi nhận cao của giới chuyên môn. Nhạc sĩ Phương Uyên đánh giá cô học trò nhỏ là người “thông minh, nhạy bén, có năng khiếu. Một Nhật Thu đã hoàn toàn lột xác”. Nhạc sĩ Huyền Thanh - Phó trưởng Ban giải trí Đài truyền hình Việt Nam - phát biểu trong minishow của Nhật Thu: “Nói về Nhật Thu, tôi chỉ dùng một câu thôi: Bất ngờ”.
Tuy nhiên, để vượt ra khỏi sự đào thải nghiệt ngã của showbiz, Nhật Thu còn phải hoàn thiện rất nhiều. Nói theo cách của Phương Uyên, trước hết Nhật Thu cần giữ được phong thái tự nhiên, thoải mái như chính cô ngoài đời cho mỗi lần bước lên sân khấu.

----------

